# Outdoor speakers, are they needed ?



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

Please look at the picture with the red circles, this is where I want to put up two ceiling speakers.

I'm wanting to use these speakers, Micca M-8C In-Ceiling Speakers, see picture

Do you think I can get by with mounting the Micca speakers where I have it marked?

Would you consider them to be mounted outdoor?


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Where are you located? I wouldn't consider that outdoors at all but if it gets cold where you are and that area is not
Closed in it could shorten the life of the speaker.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

They will work fine, but possibly have a shortened overall life (like 10 years instead of 20). The main difference in outdoor speakers are conformal coating (lacquer, basically) on the electronics, a non-paper cone, and a rubber surround. Traditional paper speakers or thin neoprene surrounds can break down under UV, chemicals, and water. Outdoor speakers try to compensate for this.

In that application, you look like you are shileded from UV and chemicals (fertilizer, pool chemicals, etc), but humidity will still be high and eventually break down a paper cone or surround. Probably still be good for a long time, though.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Upon reading the specs, the cone is plastic and the surround is butyl-nitrile rubber, so even the humidity shouldn't affect it.


----------



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm in Florida, because of the material the speaker is made of, I think it will work.

I will also be putting a pair in the master bath ceiling.


----------

